# Plant Location suggestions, or are mine ok?



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

im asking if where i have my plants are ok, or did i do any no no's?
here is the actuals of what i have:
Begonia soli-mutata "Sun Tan Begonia"
Begonia bipinnatifida 
Seemania sylvatica
Tillandsia velutina
Assorted Gesneriad


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I think the location of those plants is good, maybe the tillandasia would be happier if mounted on your background.

If you want also want some criticism, I feel like your viv could use a LOT more plants -- it feels so empty/lacking in green right now. Personally I think some vines crawling up the wood would look nice.

Also, I think your thermo/hygrometer would be better on the upper side glass instead of on that piece of wood.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

i agree on needing more plants, but until i know the survivability rate of what i have i won't make that leap just yet.

the hygrometer is going to be hanging from the top glass off a piece of fishing line to appear floating. the wood to the right door is going to be cut in half to be a stump.

what is the best way to mount plants in my corktile background.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

45+ people looked at this thread and no ideas on location of these plants, i don't want to lose my 1st batch, all welcome.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Have you had a chance to look through the Plants section? There is a lot of good info there. I'm not a plant person myself. There's about 50/50 that anything I put in my tank will live, lol. 

Seems like the thicker leaved plants like it drier and the thinner leaved plants like is wetter. Most seem to like light. I am a tilli killer. They always stay too wet for me. So, I agree with the recommendation to move yours higher on the wood.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

how do you plant on wood?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I use wire or some kind of super glue


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

i did move 3 of the 5 up off the substrate, too early to tell if it was in time. i will post some pics tomorrow hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

WONTON SALLY said:


> how do you plant on wood?


hot glue on the base of the tills


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay, my suggestion is to move the Tillandsia, its not going to like having the misting system spraying directly on it all the time.
The Begonia soli-mutata is a low growing carpeting Begonia so Id move that to the foreground. The Begonia bipinnatifida is a tall grower so I would move that back where the B. soli-mutata is (Basically just flip the spots for those 2 LOL)
Also your Seemania sylvatica is a tall grower move that to the back area as well. maybe switch it with the other 2 Gesneriads you have.As far as adding more plants, Id honestly say just get some shinglers for the background . IE Creeping figs, Rhaphidophora, Marcgravia, Philodendron. Id personally pick 1 shingler and put several pieces of it in the viv so it will eventually cover the background.

Great start! Looking forward to the finalized product 

Todd


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

Dartfrogfreak
i did do most of what you had mentioned, if they don't look better tomorrow i will move the rest, thanks for the info on the creepers.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Glad to be of help .

Also forgot to mention as far as pinning plants to the background, I typically use plastic coated paperclips . Take some wet Long fiber Sphagnum, place it on the background, then put your plant cutting on the sphagnum, then use the paperclip just like a staple. I usually get 3 "staples" out of each paper clip. Make sure not to nip the plant stem as you are pushing the points into the background. For a hard background like that you may need to pre drill a bit.


Be patient and give lots of water. most plants should establish within 3 weeks, and then within a few months should have grown in nicely.



Todd


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

What's with all the gigantic names?


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

PeanutbuttER said:


> What's with all the gigantic names?


i copied/pasted them and used them to do picture searches, help me out.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Where ever the plants are placed now {since I think they've been moved again?} give them time to settle in. At least three weeks to a month. By then, you should know if the plants dig their new environment.

I have seven Tills and based on my experience with these broms, they do enjoy high humidity but their leeaves is where they soak in the moisture, so do NOT spray the roots. Tills are also called 'air plants,' and as such need a little ventilation - air circulation. Those who mod their Zoomeds and Exos by taking the screen part off and replacing the top with a solid piece of glass would probably have poor success with these types of broms. I've read some growers actually mounted their tills upside down to allow excess water to drip off the leaves.

Part of this hobby is experimenting and finding what greenery thrives in our vivs. Unfortunately, every viv is very different with many variables. You will lose some plants down the road, that's the down side, but hopefully not many and certaintly I hope not your very first batch.

I hope your plants thrive and begin to grow out for you. It's quite neat! But you must give them time to adjust from shipping and adjust to your viv. This takes, like I said, weeks. And that's just a rough guess. I would stop moving them around so much right now.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks for the info, didn't search the right broms when i did the initial reasearch. the leaves stayed way too wet and ended up rotting. always learn the hard way to remember things.


----------

